# Going through divorce now



## baissier (Jun 21, 2009)

She agreed and wants a divorce asap. Mentioned how sad and loss she is. How she still cares about me. But never a word that she still loves me.

What have I done to deserve this. 

Taking time off from work to figure out our financial and how to split it. Have to pack my stuffs. She is keeping the house but will pay back my part. Have to figure out how to file for divorce.

Why is this so hard. Why do we deserve this.

She can probably go out now and officially declare him her bf. Hope she can handle the guilt.


----------



## devotedandheartbrokenwife (Oct 2, 2009)

You don't deserve this! That is something you really need to get into your head. I am going through the same thing, my husband has basically told me over the weekend that we're not getting back together. He shows no remourse even though this is all of his fault and he doesn't tell me he loves me either (I think that's because he doesn't), even his Mum has said that she never thought he would hurt anyone but he must have a heart of stone for doing this to me. I hate the world right now and can't bare the thought of thinking about the future, I've never done anything wrong in this marriage and never done anything but love my husband and do everything possible to make him happy so I know one thing for sure I DON'T DESERVE THIS and at this moment in time while this horrible person has taken over my normally beautiful husband HE DOESN'T DESERVE ME!


----------



## baissier (Jun 21, 2009)

I know I don't deserve this! I just want to know why god damn this is happening to me! Why couldn't I find someone else to begin with!


----------



## devotedandheartbrokenwife (Oct 2, 2009)

I wonder the same. I really do, I think to myself if I've never done anything wrong then why is this happening. I'll tell you what people keep telling me. What doesn't kill you makes you stronger and maybe this is happening because there is a light at the end of the tunnell, something/someone better than your wife who will feel about you the same way as you do them. It kills me to think this way because I don't ever want anyone else but you have to have hope.


----------

